# New Photo Setup



## bonsaibill (Jul 7, 2008)

What do you think?  Pen and Picture?


----------



## gerryr (Jul 7, 2008)

Excellent photo.  My only advise would be to turn the pen more parallel to the camera and you may want to consider using construction paper as a background instead of fabric.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 7, 2008)

Both look good to me.


----------



## papaturner (Jul 8, 2008)

Love the pen and I`ll pass on commenting on the photo......I`m camera challenged.


----------



## opfoto (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the pen, nice job. Very nice photo. I like the diagonal look to pen photography, horizontally makes me want to stand it back up and shoot it vertically. But thats just me.


----------



## paulstenlund (Aug 1, 2008)

Great photo! will you tell me Camera, setup

Thanks 
Paul


----------



## BigShed (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice job on the Baron and the photo. Good finish and great job on the segmenting.

Only thing I would say is, I would like to see more photos, at least of the end of the closed end pen.

Those Barons sure take well to the closed end treatment, don't they?


----------



## marcruby (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldn't change a thing.  In the pen or the photo.  Good work.

Marc


----------



## brycej (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't really like the background that you have used, especially as it produces Moire patterns.

The pen looks very nice. Great shape and nice segments.


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 2, 2008)

I like it.
Good Job.


----------



## gketell (Aug 3, 2008)

Pen is gorgeous but your software abused the photo when it resized it.  Look at the edges of the clip and other metal parts and you will see that they are all "jaggie".  Play around with the software (or other software) until you can get it resized without visibly losing quality so the quality of your pictures match your pen.

GK


----------



## Mack C. (Aug 3, 2008)

I wood prefer to see the pen turned the other way, but that's just me.

Felt makes a great background since it doesn't display any lines or grain.

Is this Aussie Lacewood?


----------



## TBone (Aug 3, 2008)

PAPATURNER said:


> Love the pen and I`ll pass on commenting on the photo......I`m camera challenged.


 


Ditto, but love the pen.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 7, 2008)

bonsaibill said:


> What do you think?  Pen and Picture?




Is that one of these?


----------



## Marc Phillips (Aug 8, 2008)

Just my 2 cents worth... 

Great pen!

The photo - nice clarity, but would use some sort of a stand as you want to present the pen to the viewers... and a pen just laying there doesn't do that in my humble opinion.


----------



## bonsaibill (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes it is one of those type setups.


----------



## drayman (Aug 10, 2008)

wow, now thats stunning. both photo and pen


----------

